# Lots of spiders!



## orionmystery (Jan 27, 2015)

Up close with a female Telamonia dimidiata. jumping spider. Selangor, Malaysia.



Telamonia dimidiata IMG_5443 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Good looking jumping spider. Pancorius sp. (?). Selangor, Malaysia.



Pancorius sp._MG_4119 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Face to face, eye to eye with a Huntsman spider (Heteropoda boiei?). Malaysia.



Heteropoda sp. _MG_6205 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Nom nom nom. Big huntsman spider enjoying its supper. Malaysia. 



Huntsman spider _MG_5970 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Huntsman spider_MG_5965 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Cute looking Big-headed Bark Spider (Caerostris sp.). Selangor, Malaysia.



Caerostris sp. _MG_5259 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

You know which end this is. 



Caerostris sp. _MG_5266 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Caerostris sp. with a trapped monkey grasshopper



Caerostris sp. _MG_5066 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow, fantastic.  #1 and #2 are awesome. Um, and #3.


----------



## John Hunt (Jan 28, 2015)

great set!


----------



## goooner (Jan 28, 2015)

These are brilliant, as always!


----------



## snerd (Jan 28, 2015)

Very good! Sometimes, Flickr can be the slowest-loading site on the Interwebs grrrr!!!


----------



## waday (Jan 28, 2015)

Fantastic images! #3 is my favorite!


----------



## mariappj (Jan 28, 2015)

Afraid of spiders here but I gotta admit they make very pretty macro subjects! Love 1&3 best!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 30, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Wow, fantastic.  #1 and #2 are awesome. Um, and #3.



Thank you, JacaRanda.



John Hunt said:


> great set!



Thanks, John.



goooner said:


> These are brilliant, as always!



Thanks, gooner. 



snerd said:


> Very good! Sometimes, Flickr can be the slowest-loading site on the Interwebs grrrr!!!



Thank you, snerd.



waday said:


> Fantastic images! #3 is my favorite!



Thanks, Wade.



mariappj said:


> Afraid of spiders here but I gotta admit they make very pretty macro subjects! Love 1&3 best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



Thank you, mariappj


----------

